# new merlin website



## jgandionco (Dec 28, 2005)

Just saw the website and it seems like there is only one bike in the works line. Only compact and only 6/4. No traditional geometry and no 3/2.5 bikes. Any idea why the cutback in choices. Thanks


----------



## ibhim (Oct 28, 2002)

I am wondering if it is a work in progress. Notice how from merlinbikes.com, when choosing either classic or works, the web page the web address becomes merlinbikes.com/2006/..... Content is notably different from what existed in 2006. "Clasic" has shifted to a much more custom build emphasis with that the first message. I noticed they retained cyrene and extralight with stock sizes - but 'custom' cyrene was placed as the seconf submenu. Even the .pfd catalog download was 2006.

Hopefully the dust will settle next week and they will have the genuine 2007 website up..


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

*Not 6/4*

I believe it is still be updated. I noticed that the 6/4 reference was removed. I just purchased a new CR Works and it is 3/2.5--the only type used on the '07. I guess the site is a work in progress.


----------



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

With the new 2007 Works CR compact it says that it has new MTS2 tubes...what is the difference over last years 2006 with just MTS tubes? Does anyone know?


----------



## DavidC (Feb 14, 2006)

*New Works CR*

The new Works bike is different from the 06 version in that the MTS2 tubeset is a more mature version of our butted and tapered tubeset. This years bike adds a larger diamater top tube for increased front end stability. Over all it is refinment, and the move to one bike with a sloping top tube vs. the two versions. 

Thanks for the interest in Merlin.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

DavidC said:


> The new Works bike is different from the 06 version in that the MTS2 tubeset is a more mature version of our butted and tapered tubeset. This years bike adds a larger diamater top tube for increased front end stability. Over all it is refinment, and the move to one bike with a sloping top tube vs. the two versions.
> 
> Thanks for the interest in Merlin.


DavidC, does the 6/4 ride differently from the 3-2/5? or more of weight savings and durability? Thank you.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 14, 2006)

*Works CR*

I have just now seen the other threads. The website is in progress of change, but the bikes you now see listed are our 07 offerings, any of these bikes can be built as custom, we wanted to slim the line down to specific bicycles and work off of these stock models to build customs when needed. In a nutshell we have two road racing bikes, the Works CR and the Extralight, one road bike, the Cyrene, one Women's specific bike, the Camana, one hardtail mountain, the XLM and a full suspension, the Works 4.0. 

As for the ride quality of the 6/4 bike, you will notice the weight difference without loosing the stiffness.


----------



## nnovod (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm a bit confused - for 2007 is there only one Works CR or a choice of 3/2.5 or 6/4. If there isn't a choice then what is the new Works CR: 3/2.5 or 6/4? Does the 2007 ride more like the 2006 3/2.5 or 6/4?

Thanks


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

DavidC said:


> I have just now seen the other threads. The website is in progress of change, but the bikes you now see listed are our 07 offerings, any of these bikes can be built as custom, we wanted to slim the line down to specific bicycles and work off of these stock models to build customs when needed. In a nutshell we have two road racing bikes, the Works CR and the Extralight, one road bike, the Cyrene, one Women's specific bike, the Camana, one hardtail mountain, the XLM and a full suspension, the Works 4.0.
> 
> As for the ride quality of the 6/4 bike, you will notice the weight difference without loosing the stiffness.


 How long does it take to update a website? Sorry to be rude but I think its very unprofessional to leave a website in limbo for weeks.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 14, 2006)

I understand the fustration on our website update speed. We are in the process of a new site and it is taking much longer than wanted to get it taken care of. We welcome any calls or emails about our bikes at 888.563.7546 or [email protected]


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

*This raises more ??s*

Not sure, but the only offering for me was 3/2.5 which may be the only one offered this year The shop recommneded it, but didn't have a catalog or anything. their recommendation was based on the '06 Works. 

I think Merlin is the only well-known brand with site that has not updated its '06-specific site. it is making me worry a bit too much about Merlin in general. What the heck is going on over there?


----------



## DavidC (Feb 14, 2006)

*Merlin is doing just fine*

There is no need to worry about Merlin. If any of you have any questions please feel free to call me at 888.563.7546. We are creating a new website, and yes it is taking far longer than it should. We wanted a new look that will go with a number of ads we are going to launch, so, we have dragged our feet in making that decision. What we do have is all of our bikes in stock and ready to be ridden. 

David Cash 
Merlin


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

*Looking forward to it*

My new frame has gotten a second looks during my first few rides, so I'm sure Merlin will get some good response from its marketing campaign.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you for choosing Merlin.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Okay let me guess, Merlin is having something new brewing on the floor that will surprise the heck out of everyone, is that right? How about making a 953 SS frame just for a change? 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## jgandionco (Dec 28, 2005)

That may be true about a 953 frame. I remember reading on another cycling forum that Tom Kellog mentioned that merlin had gotten a set of 953 tubes to experiment with.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 14, 2006)

*Merlin 953*

We do have some proto tubesets we have been playing with. Nothing super secret, pretty nice stuff. For now think only titanium when you think Merlin. I hope everyone has had a good holiday. 

David


----------



## ilan (Nov 27, 2006)

DavidC said:


> We do have some proto tubesets we have been playing with. Nothing super secret, pretty nice stuff. For now think only titanium when you think Merlin. I hope everyone has had a good holiday.
> 
> David


On you new website, there is the geometry of the new XS Works CR https://www.merlinbike.com/images/2007/works/frame_geo_07.gif which givesthe fork rake as 50mm. Is this a typo? If not, how do you arrive with such a non standard length and
do you supply a fork, as this does not appear to be readily available by fork companies?

-ilan


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

ilan said:


> On you new website, there is the geometry of the new XS Works CR https://www.merlinbike.com/images/2007/works/frame_geo_07.gif which givesthe fork rake as 50mm. Is this a typo? If not, how do you arrive with such a non standard length and
> do you supply a fork, as this does not appear to be readily available by fork companies?
> 
> -ilan


 Its actually not that uncommon. Reynolds makes a 5.0 rake Ouzo Pro.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 14, 2006)

The 50 rake is correct. When Tom designs the frame geometry, he has the upmost in ride quality and feel in mind. The 50 rake is really not that uncommon. 

David


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

ilan said:


> On you new website, there is the geometry of the new XS Works CR https://www.merlinbike.com/images/2007/works/frame_geo_07.gif which givesthe fork rake as 50mm. Is this a typo? If not, how do you arrive with such a non standard length and
> do you supply a fork, as this does not appear to be readily available by fork companies?


As the others noted, 50 mm offset forks is not uncommon at all. The longer offset is necessary to compensate for the shallower head angle on the XS frame, to keep the steering trail the same as for larger frames. If you take a closer look at the geometry chart, you can see that the fork offset for each frame size is varied with the head angle - steeper head angles get smaller offsets, shallower head angles get longer offsets. This allows the frame designer to vary the front centers, wheel bases, and top tube lengths, while keeping the steering feel the same for all sizes.

Having frame geometries with head angles/fork rakes adjusted for frame size across the entire range of sizes is a mark of well designed bicycles, and generally indicates that frame designers paid attention to what they were doing.


----------



## jgandionco (Dec 28, 2005)

How much longer till the new website is running?


----------



## cheekybondi (Nov 2, 2006)

toyota said:


> How long does it take to update a website? Sorry to be rude but I think its very unprofessional to leave a website in limbo for weeks.


Toyota, I am sure if Merlin realised the world revolved around you, they would have fixed the site sooner for you. 

Just calm down, pal - you were being rude and I am sure Merlin were getting it fixed just as soon as they could.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

cheekybondi said:


> Toyota, I am sure if Merlin realised the world revolved around you, they would have fixed the site sooner for you.
> 
> Just calm down, pal - you were being rude and I am sure Merlin were getting it fixed just as soon as they could.


Thanks for your useless reply to a comment I made a month and a half ago. By the way the site is still not updated. It has now been in limbo for over *three months.*


----------



## cheekybondi (Nov 2, 2006)

toyota said:


> Thanks for your useless reply to a comment I made a month and a half ago. By the way the site is still not updated. It has now been in limbo for over *three months.*


sorry, toyota, I didn't realise you had such an attitude problem. I was merely suggesting that you keep the thread friendly, rather than flaming Merlin about something which has nothing to do with you.

If it upsets you so much that the website is not up to your standard, just don't visit it, and certainly keep your negativity and rudeness to yourself.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

cheekybondi said:


> sorry, toyota, I didn't realise you had such an attitude problem. I was merely suggesting that you keep the thread friendly, rather than flaming Merlin about something which has nothing to do with you.
> 
> If it upsets you so much that the website is not up to your standard, just don't visit it, and certainly *keep your negativity and rudeness to yourself*.


 You should use your own advice. Your post contributed nothing to the thread. Also DavidC from Merlin had already replied to my comment. You are the only one starting trouble.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Moderators Note:

That's enough gentlemen.


----------

